# My first attempt at really shooting her..



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I had some perfect sunlight coming through the slider by her pen earlier so I knew it was time to take some portraits!  She kept closing her eyes on me though so every 3 frames she looks like she's sleeping, little booger. (Excuse her eye mess, I wasn't paying attention and starting shooting before I wiped it up.)




















My favorite


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

She is gorgeous! I love her eyes!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous! Her eyes are amazing!!!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Very cute! Her blue eye is just WOW


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Her blue eye is pretty starling sometimes! My friend said when she saw her pictures before meeting her it kinda scared her lol.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautiful pics and she is so unique


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

She is beautiful and I love the different colored eyes!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh wow, lovely photos. She is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my - she is beautiful!!! I adore her coloring & markings. Great captures as well! You definitely had some great lighting going on...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Absolutely stunning. A real head turner.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay sugar!!! lovely shots. lol the title made me think twice though hehe!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

shes such a pretty girl, I can tell she is going to be a favourite on here!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow shes a very pretty merle  Gorgeousphotos!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

shes gorgeous!! i love her blue eye!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful girl and pics!!
I bet you are over the moon with her. xxx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She's lovely!


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

She is so beautiful,Love the eyes,


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

so beautiful xx


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Awww you guys, she's blushing!  She is definitely a lover. She whined all morning for me to take her out and she snuggled with me on the couch for a tiny nap. My babies sleep way longer than this girl, my God I'm not loving 7am mornings! Haha. I'd love if we get some more nice photo-taking weather today.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

She is a super cutie, so do you leave her in the puppy pen most of the time then? or is she allowed free access to the house?


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

No she's out and about all the time. If I'm doing something where I can't watch her constantly I put her in. She's snuggling on the couch with me right now


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Her eyes are stunning, but her nose is just adorable. I love her short little muzzle...just want to reach out and tweek it.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Hehehe, she does have a quite cute little nose. I've thought that myself.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow she is stunning!! i love her eyes too


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Those are very lovely shots, she really is a beauty


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i absolutly love her shes stunning my romeos mummy had one blue eye too here she is the are similar except romeos mum is a sliver merle








hope you dont mind me posting her pic on your thread


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Lovely photos....and of course a very lovely chi


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

She says thanks everyone!  <3

OMG Romeo's mom looks JUST like Sugar! That's crazy. She sure is gorgeous!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

She looks like a real sweetheart. I've always loved dogs with different coloured eyes too


----------



## HorseCrazy3621 (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree, Beautiful! She's one of a kind!  Very pretty girl!


----------

